# Roll downs



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

I have Birmingham rollers. I have a kit of about 20 birds and
one of my best flyers recently started rolling down. I have had this bird for two years and
she has never done this before. Luckly she lands in a field of tall grass and hasn't hurt herself. She has done this the last three times I have flown her. Does any body know what might have caused her to do this? I have not flown her since.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you, but at two years old you will now see whether the bird has "it" or not. In other words the bird has changed--unfortunately for the worst. Now if is not genetic, then either the bird has not been flown much recently (not yet conditioned), didn't have much energy (didn't get much food share), sick or just plain overworked. Feed the bird more and rest it to see any changes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would definitely check for health issues first, and also check the history of the parents, see if there were issues.

Has she been bred at all?


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Lock her down for a few days. Hens that are very deep will sometime rolldown if they are carrying an egg. Never ever fly hens when they are laying! Make sure you know what you are doing. You should monitor your hens closely as the deeper and faster hens will get into trouble if you are careless with them. 

If she is not laying then she is an unstable bird. If she is an unstable bird you should never fly her ever again. You will kill her if you ignore these warnings. Believe me she will get badly injured or kill herself.

This is why master fliers do not stock any bird until they are completely sure that the bird is stable. Some birds can be completely stable and then just all of a sudden come crashing down one day. It is apart of the roller hobby.

I have seen 4-5 year old birds that championed the sky but goes mentally and physically unstable after so many years. 

There is nothing you can do to prevent her from not rolling down. Your best option is to lock her down permanently.


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

She flies 2-3 times a week
I don't have any history on her parents. 
Yes she has been bred. 
She has rolled down the last three times out. 
I have locked her down for a week and wondering if
I should try her again.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a case of what is better for the bird. Is it better to lock her down and deprive her of proper exercise and do what she was meant to do - fly, or, let her fly and potentially kill her. Locking her down means that you will undoubtedly prolong her life if she is rolling down while flying. I think that if the bird has rolled down the last three times she will never stop rolling down. Therefore, knowing this you have the responsibility of her life in your hands. You said you have 20 birds? Then you shouldnt miss one flying. I dont mean to sound harsh - just stating what I would do in your situation.


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

She has flown so well the past two years
it is strange to me that this started all of a sudden. 
The last time out she rolled down then went back with the group and flew for about another 30 minutes with no problems. Came down with everyone else and trapped fine.


----------

